# Heaver eyes



## Pin rigr (Jan 3, 2015)

Whats the best eyes to put on a 12 ft drum heaver


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Pin rigr said:


> Whats the best eyes to put on a 12 ft drum heaver


Spinning or Conventional ?


----------



## Pin rigr (Jan 3, 2015)

Comventional


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

I use Virtus DCRLVL or DBRLVL and I also use Fuji BNLG or BMNOG Hope this helps


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

chriscustom said:


> I use Virtus DCRLVL or DBRLVL and I also use Fuji BNLG or BMNOG Hope this helps


I think you meant Fuji "BMNAG" Alconite guides . . .

"BNLG" guides are Fuji Hardloy's . . . I like them on heavy conventional rods.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Could be. Numbers and letters kind of run together to me sometimes.


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

BMNOG are the concept "O" guides, simple aluminum oxide, they're common for less expensive heaver builds than the BMNAG Alconites...

That said, you will probably get a bunch of different answers based on everyone's experience with different guides...
I would say Alconites, specifically BMNAG 25, 20, 16, 16, 12, 12, 12 and matching 12 ring Top... 
highest ratio of guide performance to price IMO...


----------

